# Never ever had plants before...



## Mirajo (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm starting up a new tank 20 gallon and I'm wanting to try my hand with some live plants. Right now I'm eyeing some Taiwan Moss (Taxiphyllum alterans) because it looks like it would be a good starter. I'm wanting to tie it to some driftwood, and maybe use it as a grass if it takes well to the driftwood. Will the moss spread out and cover like a grass? And does it require any special care like fertilizer or a CO2 pump? And/or any ideas for other beginner plants that I could use like a grass?

edit:
Oh, and once I add plants do I need to watch or any spikes in water quality. currently the tank is cycled, but currently does not have any fish


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

One plant that is really good for beginners is Java Fern. It's not a moss (sorry), but it doesn't require anything special, and looks very nice in a tank.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I am new to aquariums and started our 45 gal. tank with plants. I'm liking the plant stuff as much as the fish stuff. The plants were in tank when I did the fishless cycle with a box of API First Layer Pure Laterite mixed into the gravel. 
It has been a couple months and all is good. A picture is in the gallery. 
We have Moneywort along back of tank, Wendtii on ends and middle. Vallisneria at a few places. 
This weekend I want to get Water Sprite and Java Fern.
Our back round is black and the Serpea Tetras really like weaving in and out of the Moneywort against the back glass.
My spelling may be off. I have the names in a note book that I take to lfs and my handwriting is weak.
2013 Aquarium USA Magazine list 10 easy plants
Anubias spp.
Java Fern
Water Sprite
Vallisneria
Ludwigia reopens
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Sagillaria Subulata
Vesicularia
Riccia Fluitans
Crinum Natans
I hope this helps as I appreciate those that helped me.

Edit... In my picture you can see the Serpeas in the Moneywort. I didn't figure the whole picture postin' thing out yet...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you post your lighting specs? Can't really suggest plants without. Is your tank a 20 long or 20 tall?

How did you cycle the tank?


----------

